# What watch do you wear when biking...



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

Otherwise known as the Casio G-Shock thread

Been using my G-Shock GA100 (blue) for about a year now










I just bought another Casio (AQS810w-2a) three days ago, not a G-Shock but looks like one but cheaper:










I bought this because I like the army green color and the high contrast hour and minute hands. It's also solar powered. 
Bad thing about it is the glass gets easily scratched compared to the G-Shock.

Otherwise, the functions are the same:

- 5 alarms
- 2 timers
- World Time
- stopwatch
- but the G-Shock is 200m water resistant compared to just 100m of the green one (not that I plan to bike 100m underwater).

Here they are side by side:


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

I use the clock on my cycle computer, I have had to many watches torn off while riding.


----------



## iMongoose (Apr 1, 2012)

I use a cheap casio from walmart looks very similar to the green one you have


----------



## ti-triodes (Jun 25, 2008)

Cyclecomputer for me. There are so many functions nowadays, they make wearing a watch superfluous.


----------



## rti27 (Dec 9, 2012)

is a sun dial such a bad idea?


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Either my Seiko Monster or Citizen Ti EcoDrive in most cases. I do have a Lieker Gps watch from Kickstarter on order.

If any of you guys are into watches, check out another forum I belong to at wristwatchforums.com. Great guys that are friendly and helpful.

Sent from my Android - because Carrier Pigeons are slow!


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Basic Timex analog on a 4 inch wide leather band (biker style). Takes a likin' and keeps on tickin', and looks good too.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My titanium Citizen Eco Drive... My all time favorite.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

rti27 said:


> is a sun dial such a bad idea?


Doesn't work under shade and you have to get your bearings straight or else the time s wrong. It also doesn't compensate for DST.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

None.

Have not worn a watch while riding for ~20 years.

Have not worn a watch at all for 5.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

shiggy said:


> None.
> 
> Have not worn a watch while riding for ~20 years.
> 
> Have not worn a watch at all for 5.


Same here. I have not worn a watch in years. I've become quite intuitive about time without having to frequently check the time.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

I wear a 10 buck casio w-59. I like it becuase its cheap, looks "old school", I wont feel bad if I loose it on the trail and... it tells time. It also says "water resist 50M" which is vestigial from the time when the Japanese misspelled english on their products.


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

shiggy said:


> None.
> 
> Have not worn a watch while riding for ~20 years.
> 
> Have not worn a watch at all for 5.





cyclelicious said:


> Same here. I have not worn a watch in years. I've become quite intuitive about time without having to frequently check the time.


I believe the topic was very clear

"What watch do you wear when biking..."

and not

"Do you wear a watch while biking?"

Not being catty but just to prevent other similar posts.

Carry on.


----------



## Mark in Baltimore (Nov 7, 2009)

No watch at all. Like others here, I use my cycle computer.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

I like to wear a full size wall clock around my neck like the guys from NWA...


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

It Is said that young people can tell if your over 30 because your wearing a watch,
they use smart phones.

No computers, no watches, no gizmo's, no need in the deep woods....


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

I wear a football helmet and hockey gloves.


----------



## bowser29r (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## goingblankagain (Jun 22, 2009)

The GA100 is SICK! Nice! Love these watches, indestructible.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I never wear a watch unless I'm at work and then only to see when I'm done!


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

I just got a Garmin Forerunner, I like my handlebars as clutter free as possible.


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

Suunto Ambit


----------



## moronm (Mar 23, 2011)

Suunto Core myself,

dont always wear it though


----------



## Hpirx (Jan 15, 2009)

30 y.o. Seiko analog diving watch. Now on its 4th band. 
Have a nice TAG H. for the office, But the Seiko goes everywhere!


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

Katz said:


> Suunto Ambit
> 
> View attachment 787537


I've worn a Timex Ironman Shock Triathlon for many years. It's had the living stink beat out of it, and just keeps ticking along. I've had to replace the pin in the band several times from it being ripped off. I can be a bit of a watch guy, but I've been holding out for quite awhile...then BOOM, Katz, you sir, come along and taunt me with that Suunto? Bad, bad man! I'll be keeping my eye out for one of the Core's now. Ugggghhh


----------



## Ganze (Feb 3, 2004)

the sun and other stars.

just being an ass. casio g-shock when i am not wearing the wrist brace


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

smokehouse4444 said:


> ...I can be a bit of a watch guy, but I've been holding out for quite awhile...then BOOM, Katz, you sir, come along and taunt me with that Suunto? Bad, bad man! I'll be keeping my eye out for one of the Core's now. Ugggghhh


Well, I didn't mean to. Forgive me 

I got myself hopelessly lost in Arizona desert last year and decided that my life, which even though hasn't turned out to be the way I wanted, is still worth more than the cost of a good GPS wrist watch. It's been a good investment.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Casio pro trek


----------



## icarian (Jul 15, 2012)

Garmin Forerunner 610. The automatic downloading to my computer / integration with the Garmin Training Center (shows all the details / track of where you have been) is just about perfect. 

For those that don't use watches at all? Meh.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't normally wear a watch, but I do have a Garmin Forerunner 310XT that I primarily use for running. When I'm in "exploration mode" on the bike, I'll wear the Forerunner to get a track that I then save in Google Earth.


----------



## PhaseSpace168 (Sep 13, 2012)

Casio G'zone smart phone in my zipper pocket.


----------



## JakeSch (Sep 8, 2012)

I run and ride with my garmin forerunner 610 as well. Any type of GPS tracker is the way to go though, it's the easiest way to figure out your awesomeness


----------



## ZeroSkillet (Dec 22, 2012)

G-Shock SW - 6900MS


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

I am a watch geek but never wear one while riding. With watch face diameters upwards of 43mm and the fact that I have small wrists, wearing a watch would inhibit wrist flexibility for me. So, no go.


----------



## ducatisteve (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a titanium Nike Lance 4 that I wear sometimes. Usually I rely on my computer and also have my cell phone in my Osprey.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

ducatisteve said:


> I have a titanium Nike Lance 4 that I wear sometimes. Usually I rely on my computer and also have my cell phone in my Osprey.


I'm with you on this one too, bike computer and cell phone in my camelback.
I used to wear a watch but I have broken and lost so many I stopped years ago. Plus if you use a material band they stink from sweat and the rubber ones can make a rash under them from heat and sweat.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Stem Captain FTW!


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

I wear my old Oris Titanium


----------



## hartwerks (Oct 2, 2011)

I wear my Momentum Atlas series titanium with a nylon band. It's low profile, light, and super tough.


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Gshock gls-5500p


----------



## xdrex (Apr 16, 2013)

G-shock gw500a-1v


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Gshocks appear to be a popular choice


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

rogerfromco said:


> Either my Seiko Monster or Citizen Ti EcoDrive in most cases. I do have a Lieker Gps watch from Kickstarter on order.
> 
> If any of you guys are into watches, check out another forum I belong to at wristwatchforums.com. Great guys that are friendly and helpful.
> 
> Sent from my Android - because Carrier Pigeons are slow!


I have a Citizen Ti EcoDrive that I do not wear when biking. It leaves a black (dark) ring around my arm due to the combination of the metal and sweat. (At least I assume) So I use my IPhone clock.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

This one... got it for $25 at Walmart:


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

I stopped wearing them when riding because they got really nasty from sweat. Instead I put it in or on my pack. 

Of course, I pretty much stopped wearing watches at all when I started carrying a phone 10 years ago. I use the clock on my gps and/or cell phone on rides now. If I were to do an overnight or something extended like that I would likely bring along a watch.

If I DO wear a watch, it has got to be an analog clock. Nothing fancy, just two (or three) hands on a round face. No other features needed or wanted.


----------



## Kaussy (Dec 16, 2012)

I wear my Luminox colormark. Extremely durable, always lit at night and very lightweight. Great watches.


----------



## KogKiller (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't wear G-shocks as they look silly on my thin wrists (except for a few). So I wear a Casio I picked up at Target.


----------



## mtskibum16 (Apr 14, 2009)

I wear an older G-Shock a friend gave me. I'd love to pick up a more modern/nicer one. I've also considered a GPS watch. I wear my Seiko SKX007 while commuting to work.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Garmin 610.








I wear it everyday anyways, and it tracks my rides. Or it did, until I bought a Garmin 810.


----------

